# Food Safety News - 03/18/2022 13 counts of animal cruelty filed against Colorado ‘animal activist’



## daveomak.fs (Mar 18, 2022)

​





*13 counts of animal cruelty filed against Colorado ‘animal activist’*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 18, 2022 12:05 am
In an ironic twist, Colorado animal activist Ellen Kessler is charged with 13 misdemeanor counts of animal cruelty.  A court summons orders Kessler, 72, to appear on May 23 to face the animal cruelty charges. Kessler was a member of the Colorado Board of Veterinary Medicine until she resigned earlier this year. Her exit came... Continue Reading


*EU Commission says no evidence Bulgaria made false food safety alerts*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 18, 2022 12:03 am
The European Commission has said there is no indication that alerts made by Bulgaria about Salmonella in Polish poultry meat in 2020 were not justified. Krzysztof Jurgiel, former Polish Minister of Agriculture and Rural Development, and member of the European Conservatives and Reformists group in the EU Parliament, asked whether the Commission was aware there... Continue Reading


*Extension service offers food safety webinar for volunteers*
By News Desk on Mar 18, 2022 12:01 am
The Penn State Extension service is offering a webinar next week for volunteers who help prepare and serve food for nonprofit organizations. The session is open to people outside the state. The webinar is set for 6 p.m. to 9 p.m. EDT, Tuesday, March 22. The webinar is titled, “Cooking for Crowds: A Volunteer’s Guide... Continue Reading


*Federal subpoena follows inspections after warning and recall at ‘dollar stores’*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 17, 2022 12:05 am
The Dollar General Corporation’s “dollar stores” are sometimes used by researchers as a poverty indicator and this year a corner of those  more than 18,000 locations in the continental United States were called out for rodents and other sanitation problems.  And a federal grand jury has joined these investigations. Dollar Stores with problems were connected with... Continue Reading



*Beach Beat: We need food safety boots on the ground and we need them right now*
By Coral Beach on Mar 17, 2022 12:04 am
– OPINION – Budget woes are part of so-called normal life right now, especially for individuals and small businesses. Public entities such as school districts are also having trouble making ends meet. In addition to keeping the lights on, finding enough employees to fill open positions is another challenge related to budget constraints, with wages... Continue Reading



*Irish agency issues rice milk arsenic warning following consumer complaint*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 17, 2022 12:03 am
The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) has warned about the illegal sale online of rice-based infant and follow-on formula. Such formulas are not permitted to be sold in Europe, as they do not meet nutritional requirements for infants. They may be allowed if classed as foods for special medical purposes for those with a... Continue Reading


*FDA reports Listeria outbreak count is growing; other investigations ongoing*
By News Desk on Mar 17, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration has posted an increase in the number of patients in an outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections as it continues investigations into three other outbreaks. The new patient count in the Listeria outbreak is 16, up from 14 reported a week ago. As of March 16 the FDA had not determined... Continue Reading


*Kitchen habits and COVID-19 impact focus of project*
By News Desk on Mar 17, 2022 12:00 am
Researchers have looked at food safety actions in kitchens and the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic. Kitchen Life 2 is a social research project commissioned by the Food Standards Agency (FSA) on behaviors in kitchens. The pilot study was completed in July 2021 with 22 households and 14 food businesses being filmed and analyzed. Further... Continue Reading


*Officials report dozens of people are sick in new Salmonella Saintpaul outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Mar 16, 2022 03:15 pm
The Food and Drug Administration is investigating a new outbreak of foodborne illnesses, but few details have been released. At least 59 patients are involved in the outbreak of Salmonella Saintpaul according to an FDA announcement. The cause of the outbreak had not been identified as of this afternoon. Investigators have begun traceback efforts, but... Continue Reading


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks Dave!
Al


----------

